# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αλλαγη παλιου θυροτηλεφωνου siemens με νεοΤο

## vaskag

Καλημερα.

Ο,τι λεει πανω κατω ο τιτλος. Αρχικα διαβασα 2-3 σχετικα θεματα απο αλλα μελη που ειχαν παρομοιο προβλημα. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δε μπορω να καταλαβω τις αντιστοιχιες (συμβολα) που βρηκα απο το εγχειριδιο της ctc. Κατεληξα οτι μαλλον το HT-501 θα μου κανει.

Τωρινη συνδεσμολογια.

9--ακουστικο
8--ακουστικο
7--3 (εχει γεφυρωθει. δεν ξερω γιατι)
6,5,4--κενο
2--τοιχος
14--1--τοιχος
13--ακουστικο
12--ακουστικο
11--τοιχος
10--τοιχος
15--κενο

Ευχαριστω
Παρακολουθω το φορουμ, αλλα λογω μη εξειδικευμενων γνωσεων δεν ετυχε να απαντησω.

edit
αν μπορει καποιος mod να διορθωσει τον τιτλο γιατι εκ παραδρομης γραφτηκε το "Το"

----------


## cococrops

αυτό που εχεις βαλει είναι το παλιο?

----------


## IRF

Αυτό που έχει βάλει είναι το "παλιό " κόσμημα της siemens φαίνεται από το μετασχηματιστή αυτακουστικής εξασθένησης. Ούτε υπάρχει στα καινούργια τέτοιο εξάρτημα. Αθάνατες συσκευές!

----------


## diony

Με βάση σχέδια που έχω
14=γενικο ομιλίας
1και 3=βομβητης (κλήση)
7=μικροφωνο
2=ακουστικο
10 και 11=κλειδαρια
Απλά αν υπάρχει το παλιό σύστημα τροφοδοσίας στην οικοδομή, ή θα βάλεις τον παλιό βομβητή σου που είναι  6 V DC ή θα αγοράσεις  έναν από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ,διότι ο νέος  βομβητής είναι AC
(στο αναφέρει και ο πίνακας της CTC) όπου σου βάζει και τις αντιστοιχίες

----------


## vaskag

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Το παλιο συστημα τροφοδοσιας που υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να να βρισκεται? Γιατι στην εισοδο το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι ψηλα ο κατανεμητης. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει κατι αυτο (το παλιο συστημα) και να υπολειτουργει το θυροτηλεφωνο? Αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει το κουμπι που ανοιγει την πορτα, και αυτος που μου μιλαει τον ακουω λες και ειναι σε πηγαδι 100 μετρων   :Smile: 





> Με βάση σχέδια που έχω
> 14=γενικο ομιλίας
> 1και 3=βομβητης (κλήση)
> 7=μικροφωνο
> 2=ακουστικο
> 10 και 11=κλειδαρια
> Απλά αν υπάρχει το παλιό σύστημα τροφοδοσίας στην οικοδομή, ή θα βάλεις τον παλιό βομβητή σου που είναι 6 V DC ή θα αγοράσεις έναν από κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ,διότι ο νέος βομβητής είναι AC
> (στο αναφέρει και ο πίνακας της CTC) όπου σου βάζει και τις αντιστοιχίες



Αυτα που μου λες ειναι για το μοντελο της ctc ΗΤ-501 / ΗΤ-802 ?

----------


## diony

> Αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει το κουμπι που ανοιγει την πορτα, και αυτος που μου μιλαει τον ακουω λες και ειναι σε πηγαδι 100 μετρων




Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις και άλλους συγκάτοικους ,αν έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα , τότε θα πρέπει να γίνουν όλα σε συνεννόηση με κοινόχρηστη δαπάνη, αν δε λειτουργεί μόνα το δικό σου , αλλάζει το θέμα





> Αυτα που μου λες ειναι για το μοντελο της ctc ΗΤ-501 / ΗΤ-802 ?



http://www.manolas.gr/various/pdf/ct...tilephonon.pdf

Στη δεύτερη σελίδα και δείχνει και τα 2 μοντέλα






> Το παλιο συστημα τροφοδοσιας που υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να να βρισκεται?



Παλιό σύστημα εννοώ λειτουργία βομβητών με DC  τάση

----------


## IRF

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει κατι αυτο (το παλιο συστημα) και να υπολειτουργει το θυροτηλεφωνο? Αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει το κουμπι που ανοιγει την πορτα, και αυτος που μου μιλαει τον ακουω λες και ειναι σε πηγαδι 100 μετρων



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει πάθει τίποτα το θ/νο και να είναι γενικό πρόβλημα του τροφοδοτικού της πολυκατοικίας δες αν έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως σου είπε και ο diony. Αλλιώς αλλάζουμε τις κάψες ακουστικού μικροφώνου αλλά δύσκολο να σου πει ηλεκτρολόγος ναι έχω ανταλλακτικό. Θα σου που βάλε καινούργιο δεν κάθονται να ψάχνουν. Επίσης αν έχει ανταλλακτικές κάψες θα είναι χρησιμοποιημένες από ξηλωμένες εγκαταστάσεις. Δες σε ηλεκτρολόγους μεγάλης ηλικίας.

----------


## vaskag

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα (για την ακριβεια το ξεθαβω). Δυστυχως ειναι και σε αλλους το ιδιο προβλημα, οποτε μαλλον το προβλημα θα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο, οπως αναφερθηκε. Φανταζομαι δεν επισκευαζεται κατι τετοιο, οποτε μαλλον θα προχωρησoυμε σε αντικατασταση με κατι ποιο συγχρονο.
IMG_20180326_174337.jpgIMG_20180326_174419.jpgIMG_20180326_221721.jpg

----------


## stam1982

Να προσεχετ μη σας φαει ο δεινοσαυρος.Οπως εχει ειπωθει σε αλλα νηματα υπαρχουν πλεον συστηματα με καμερα που εγκαθίσταται στην υφισταμενη καλωδιωση.

----------

